#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  coriander

## robbo

Hi guys and gals, can someone please tell me thai for the herb 'coriander' i hoped i have spelt that correctly. it is a very strong herb used in a lot of thai dishes and i am afraid i cannot get with the taste or smell of it, if i can find the correct word i can ask if the dish contains it or ask for it not to be added, if someone could complile those sentences for me, it would save me a lot of money having to re-order a different dish  thanks in advance

----------


## robbo

got it guys  no pak shee ton hum   agreed?

----------


## aging one

Pok Chee will do it.

----------


## nevets

Pack chee mai ow khop khun krap.

----------


## aging one

Its funny I dont like it in Thai food, but it has to be in my salsa and guacamole.

----------


## Humbert

ผักชีลาว  phak chee laao 
or
Phak chee for short

----------


## Norton

> if someone could complile those sentences for me


Mai ow phak chee

----------


## harrybarracuda

Is that the stuff that looks like stinging nettle and tastes like shit?

----------


## nidhogg

^ Cilantro for the yanks I believe.

----------


## Bobcock

> Pack chee mai ow khop khun krap.


Correctly would be "Mai sai pak chee khrap"

----------


## Pol the Pot

Pak chi.

I quite like it. My wife uses the crushed roots to flavour kaeng (or tom) jeut.

----------


## Norton

Probably a couple above will get the message across but this works best for me. Ad the khrap if you want to more polite. Here in Isaan rarely used. :Smile: 

chan mai ow phak chee

I don't want coriander.

----------


## nidhogg

Chan?  Seriously?  you use that?

----------


## Norton

Rarely. Usually, bah ow pak chee.

----------


## aging one

> I quite like it. My wife uses the crushed roots to flavour kaeng (or tom) jeut.


Its used and gives the unique flavor to garlic and pepper pork.

----------


## pescator

> ผักชีลาว  phak chee laao 
> or
> Phak chee for short


Those are not quite the same.

ผักชีลาว is dill, common dillweed _Anethum graveolens_



Whileas ผักชี is cilantro _Apium graveolens_

----------


## aging one

That does not look like pok chee to me, more like chinese parsley


This to me is pok chee or cilantro.

----------


## nidhogg

Coriander, Chinese parsley, cilantro same same.  Dunno what "piscador" posted - yours is what I know as coriander.  She got the species name wrong as well, as coriander is Coriandrum sativum.

----------


## aging one

In Foodland they call what Pes posted Chinese parsley thats all I know. Bought the stuff one time in a hurry and they do not taste the same at all.

----------


## nidhogg

Apium graveolens is celery or celeriac.

----------


## Pol the Pot

Agree with Nidhogg ^^^.

All three names for the same thing.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Awful stuff that's banned in my gaff.

----------


## Frankenstein

Mortared coriander seeds, crushed garlic cloves, oyster sauce, a twist of lime and dash of sugar makes great barbecue marinade.   The coriander seeds taste very differently from the leaves, almost as if it were two different plants.

----------


## Norton

> Coriander, Chinese parsley, cilantro same same


Yep. Along with many other. Bookmark this website. Has Thai names for nearly all herbs and spices. Indispensable for us cooks.

Spice Pages: Coriander Seeds and Cilantro (Coriandrum sativum)

----------


## aging one

If you put this is your salsa you will be surprised. Same family yes but same taste as I said not at all.

----------


## nidhogg

> Same family yes


Yeah.  But so is hemlock.....

----------


## DrB0b

> chan mai ow phak chee





> Chan? Seriously? you use that?





> Rarely.


Hmm! There's obviously a story behind this. Tell us more about these rare occasions whan you try to pass yourself off as a chick. :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

> Hmm! There's obviously a story behind this. Tell us more about these rare occasions whan you try to pass yourself off as a chick


 Referring to yourself in the third person is the girliest thing to do..'John mai chawp'..soooo gay.

I'd rather say 'Chun'...

----------


## Norton

^^This is what happens when one asks the missus a more polite way to say Bah ow pak chee. Prolly should edit out the chan bit above but WTF. :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Bpak chee mung gaan kee!

----------


## DrB0b

> This is what happens when one asks the missus a more polite way to say Bah ow pak chee. Prolly should edit out the chan bit above but WTF.


Don't worry about it. I told about 20 people in Thailand that "chan rak teuhr" in my first two months here. Took me a long time to understand why they kept collapsing in fits of giggles. That's what happens when you try to learn Thai from pop songs  :Smile: . (I'm not even going to mention what happened in my first week here when I thought you had to say Ka when talking to a woman  :Sad: )

----------


## Norton

^^Het dee gwàa.

----------


## somtamslap

> Prolly should edit out the chan bit above but WTF


 Chan is acceptable from a bloke in the right circumstances..ie asking the price of a gobble from a katoey...etc etc..but even so, I still use it every now and then..not for katoey blow job purposes, mind..

----------


## DrB0b

> Chan is acceptable from a bloke in the right circumstances..ie asking the price of a gobble from a katoey..


Only if you're the one going to give the gobble... (which, according to katoey friends of mine, is upwards of 98% of their farang customers).

----------


## Norton

^^What I said. Rarely. Sometimes transliteration can be misleading. My trusty dictionary says ฉัน (chan) means I, me. No mention of gender use. Any way, Bah ow pak chee works just fine. Even in Bangers. 95% of the waitresses are from Isaan anyway.

----------


## Norton

> Only if you're the one going to give the gobble... (which, according to katoey friends of mine, is upwards of 98% of their farang customers).


Hmm! There's obviously a story behind this. :Wink:

----------


## nidhogg

About the only time I have ever heard a non-woofter use "chan" was to a very small child...

----------


## nevets

> Originally Posted by nevets
> 
> Pack chee mai ow khop khun krap.
> 
> 
> Correctly would be "Mai sai pak chee khrap"


Thank you.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Het dee gwàa.


Indeed.

----------


## somtamslap

Now this is big manly, masculine heart throb, Sek Loso..

I count at least four 'chans' in the first minute of the song..and the lad ain't no iron..

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I count at least four 'chans' in the first minute of the song..and the lad ain't no iron..


It's different when you're singing for some reason. You'll also notice that they pronounce their words correctly too, which they never do unless they're reading the news.

----------


## aging one

^ you ever notice the British accent goes away in song?  Funny that is. First interviews had with the Beatles I could barely understand them. But the songs not a worry one.   :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> you ever notice the British accent goes away in song?


Especially this lot

----------


## aging one

I damn well knew you would find one,   :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

> Chan is acceptable from a bloke in the right circumstances


This was discussed at length not long back. https://teakdoor.com/living-in-thaila...hey-react.html (Pidgin Thai - How do they react?)

----------


## who

> In Foodland they call what Pes posted Chinese parsley thats all I know. Bought the stuff one time in a hurry and they do not taste the same at all.


 Phak Chee Tai (or Laao) = leaves of the coriander plant (the seeds of which are called Coriander) = Cilantro = Italian Parsley = Wild Celery = Chinese Parsley.
.

----------


## who

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> Coriander, Chinese parsley, cilantro same same
> 
> 
> Yep. Along with many other. Bookmark this website. Has Thai names for nearly all herbs and spices. Indispensable for us cooks.
> 
> Spice Pages: Coriander Seeds and Cilantro (Coriandrum sativum)


 Fantastic site Norton, thanks.
.

----------

